# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Runsense, smart watch, Seiko Epson Corporation, Nagano, Japan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Seiko Epson Corporation

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jun 18, 2014

----------

